# Pork Loin Wrapped in Banana leaves and smoked



## chisoxjim (May 5, 2009)

For Saturday's BBQ event, I am doing 5 slabs of babybacks, but also going to do a 5#  boneless pork loin on the smoker. I was thinking of wrapping in bacon, but decided I am going to wrap the loin in banana leaves instead. 

I am going to marinate the loin Thursday night in pineapple juice, and then rub the loin with some spices, and wrap with banana leaves and let it sit friday night in the fridge. 

I am thinking 6-8 hours @ 235 will do it - to get it to about 155-160 degrees. I want it moist and am going to slice it.

Anyone ever do one of these, or have any smoking boneless pork loin tips they can share?

I will post pics of the whole process and the BBQ

thanks for any ideas/help.

jim


----------



## smokingscooby (May 5, 2009)

Hey Jim,

Don't know if this helps, but cowgirl made one but she butterflied it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...girl+pork+loin

Good luck


----------



## werdwolf (May 5, 2009)

No brilliant thoughts, but sure sounds good!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 6, 2009)

thanks all tips and reference points are appreciated, I think I am going to do a hybrid of a bunch of different recipes.  THe main goal is to keep the leaner pork loin from drying out.


----------



## crd26a (May 6, 2009)

Be careful with that long of a marinade in Pineapple juice.  It contains Bromelin, a natural meat tenderizer.  It could change the loin from a nice piece of meat into a more mushy piece, so use with caution over a Thursday start to Saturday cooktime.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 6, 2009)

thanks for the heads up,  

 I may just put it in the pineapple juice friday morning, take it out of the juice when I get home, insert garlic, rub, and wrap with the leaves. I should get the flavor I am looking for.


----------



## graybeard (May 7, 2009)

X the pineapple and use vinegar. Olive and vinegar is what I use and it works out GREAT!  I smoke til it hits 140!

beard


----------



## chisoxjim (May 7, 2009)

interesting, thanks for the advise, but I am sticking with the pineapple(going for an asian themed/tasting loin). 

I am also going to rub the roast with a Korean Bulgogi sauce,  after the 12 hours in the pineapple juice marinade,  before I put the garlic slices into the slits, and before I wrap it in the leaves, and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## the dude abides (May 7, 2009)

Sounds tasty Jim.  Good luck.  Keep us updated as we know you will.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 7, 2009)

I will,

purchased the banana leaves, and Bulgogi sauce @  local Filipino market last night.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 9, 2009)

I have never tried the banana leaves but sounds good, cant wait to hear and see what come out. Oh yea dont leave out any of the tastey details. Also curious about the pineapple juice trick.


----------



## fire it up (May 9, 2009)

Hey chisoxjim.  I just recently did puerco pibil.  Basically it was a butt smoked and wrapped in banana leaves then shredded...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=puerco

Not sure how well the smoke would penetrate the banana leaves but for keeping the loin nice and tender I would pull at 135-145.  
I smoked a pork loin for my brother-in-law a few weeks back and he did a marinade over night that was asian themed.  It had pineapple juice in it along with a few other things and it was perfectly fine the next day, smoked up great and was super juicy.
Though I love steaming with banana leaves when I do my puerco pibil I smoked it then wrapped in the leaves to finish off in the oven so it would steam cook to its proper temp.
Not sure if you have all your ingredients ready to go but here is a recipe from that BAM guy that may give you some ideas on marinade ingredients...
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/e...ipe/index.html

Hope any of this helps you, and good luck on your smoke.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 10, 2009)

loin came out great I am in the process of downloading the pics from the party right now.  I will post them in a few.  

I pulled the loin @ 147 degrees, and wrapped in double foil, and put it on a cooler for 2 hours.  Turned out moist, and tasty.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 10, 2009)

finally got the pics downloaded. 

recap of the process
-rinsed loin with vinegar, and cut slits in fat cap
-marinated 12 hours in pineapple juice
-rubbed with bulgogi, put garlic in the slits, topped with green onions, rolled in banana leaf, and refrigerated overnight
-smoked for 5 hours at 240 until it reached 147-148 degrees
-wrapped in foild, and put the loin in the cooler for 2 hours
- sliced, topped with warm bulgogi sauce, and ate
-turned out moist, and flavorfull. 
-enjoy


----------



## pignit (May 10, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## chisoxjim (May 11, 2009)

thanks, I was very happy with how moist the pork was, and others were surprised as well.  

Next time I will do a shoulder or a butt with the same method.


----------

